# Napier or Hastings??



## DebbieM

Hi all
I have been reading through posts this morning trying to find out a bit more about these two cities as far as schools, suburbs etc are concerned. My husband has accepted a job in Hastings, but we have been advised by a few people to rather live in Napier and commute. We are a family of 5...kids are 7, 9 and 11 (in Sept) so we are looking for an area where there will be good schools for all 3 (I know they will be at the same school initially), and affordable houses (just 1 income for now). Any places to avoid? I would really appreciate any advice. We are arriving early June so not too long to go! Many thanks


----------



## topcat83

DebbieM said:


> Hi all
> I have been reading through posts this morning trying to find out a bit more about these two cities as far as schools, suburbs etc are concerned. My husband has accepted a job in Hastings, but we have been advised by a few people to rather live in Napier and commute. We are a family of 5...kids are 7, 9 and 11 (in Sept) so we are looking for an area where there will be good schools for all 3 (I know they will be at the same school initially), and affordable houses (just 1 income for now). Any places to avoid? I would really appreciate any advice. We are arriving early June so not too long to go! Many thanks


Us - we weren't very keen on Napier but we were very tempted by Havelock North. It's very close to Hastings, and a lovely little town.

Best advice - rent somewhere for a while and suss the place out.


----------



## DebbieM

topcat83 said:


> Us - we weren't very keen on Napier but we were very tempted by Havelock North. It's very close to Hastings, and a lovely little town.
> 
> Best advice - rent somewhere for a while and suss the place out.


Thanks for that...Havelock North was on our list but then we were told the schools are better in Napier?? Taradale has been mentioned as a good place to look? We are just going to rent for the first year and then buy once we are more settled. So many houses for rent on the various websites but unless you know more about the areas its quite a daunting task to make a shortlist


----------



## anski

DebbieM said:


> Thanks for that...Havelock North was on our list but then we were told the schools are better in Napier?? Taradale has been mentioned as a good place to look? We are just going to rent for the first year and then buy once we are more settled. So many houses for rent on the various websites but unless you know more about the areas its quite a daunting task to make a shortlist


Hi Debbie,

Welcome to the forum. Interesting you posted the same question I was asking some time ago. We are contemplating moving from Auckland to Hawkes Bay next year. In February we spent 2 weeks comparing both areas & I have been researching the housing market as well. 

*Napier*
We liked some things about Napier it has more to do I think than the Hastings area & if I were to live in Napier I would probably choose Taradale (there is also a more exclusive part where exec homes are $600,000 +) Poraiti is also nice.

Napier shopping centre is disjointed, parts look run down.
Some suburbs are not so attractive & inviting although there are some lovely character homes.
The hill areas Bluff Hill & Hospital Hill have nice views but very street, some streets narrow & parking difficult.
I looked at a house on Bluff Hill & was told that area is very sought after if wanting to enrol children in a particular school.

*Hastings*
However I think I prefer Hastings area more for the following reasons:

1) Havelock North is definitely the nicest area to live, the local shopping centre has a lovely almost English village feel to it, good library, lovely housing with range of houses from $200,000 to $2 million plus. However if you are wanting to buy a new house $450,000 will buy a 4 bedroom, 2 bathroom, double car garage & block about 650M2 in one of the many new subdivisions, there also seemed to be lots of schools in Havelock North. Also lots of lovely scenery, & friendly people.


2) Hastings main street has great mix of shops conveniently laid out & very well cared for attractive area with hanging baskets lining the street.
Hastings is also where the public hospital is.

Hawke's Bay Hospital - Hawkes Bay District Health Board

There is also a private hospital Welcome to Royston Hospital

Home

Both Napier & Hastings are well catered for with major supermarkets
Pack n Save
New World

Don't forget driving between Hastings & Napier is 25 minutes and there is also a good bus service.

Feel free to ask any questions I will try to answer them.

Both of these sites have loads of information.

Zoodle - zoodle, it's all about property.
Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me


----------



## carosapien

DebbieM said:


> Hi all
> I have been reading through posts this morning trying to find out a bit more about these two cities as far as schools, suburbs etc are concerned. My husband has accepted a job in Hastings, but we have been advised by a few people to rather live in Napier and commute. We are a family of 5...kids are 7, 9 and 11 (in Sept) so we are looking for an area where there will be good schools for all 3 (I know they will be at the same school initially), and affordable houses (just 1 income for now). Any places to avoid? I would really appreciate any advice. We are arriving early June so not too long to go! Many thanks


Good schools are the key to where to live in New Zealand. If the people who've been advising you to commute have children in schools in the area I'd listen to what they say. But rent for at least a year until you're sure you've made the right decision about primary and high schools.

Yes there are places to avoid in those places, look for the better schools if you want to avoid them.


----------



## DebbieM

Hi anski, and thanks so much...great info! We really have been leaning more towards Hastings...Havelock North in particular so very happy to read your reply


----------



## DebbieM

carosapien said:


> Good schools are the key to where to live in New Zealand. If the people who've been advising you to commute have children in schools in the area I'd listen to what they say. But rent for at least a year until you're sure you've made the right decision about primary and high schools.
> 
> Yes there are places to avoid in those places, look for the better schools if you want to avoid them.


Thanks...it is the schools that are far more important to us than where we actually live. Waiting for some feedback about particular schools in Napier...guess it could ultimately depend on zoning if we decide to live in Hastings! Decisions, decisions


----------



## carosapien

There's probably more for children to get involved with Napier and it has a slightly better social scene for adults than Hastings does. Some places can get very quiet after the sun sets.


----------



## DebbieM

carosapien said:


> There's probably more for children to get involved with Napier and it has a slightly better social scene for adults than Hastings does. Some places can get very quiet after the sun sets.


Thanks


----------



## Aries25

We moved to Hawkes Bay from Australia late last year with our two children and have worked through similar questions. We have settled in Napier on the hill and really love it. As mentioned, it has lovely views, is close to the city and has access to good schools. We love character homes and the hill is one of the older parts of town. Parking can be an issue here and some of the streets are very steep, but if older town charm appeals it is wonderful. Additionally, it is very close to Ahuriri, which has it's own local shops, cafes etc, and some great bars and eateries on the water. 

The primary schools are great - we looked at Port Ahuriri and Napier Central and both really impressed us. There is an intermediate school from year 7 and then Napier Girls and Napier Boys High Schools. Both the high schools have a good reputation and great facilities. You need to live in the catchment area for both these high schools - their websites have a map of the catchment.

A lot of locals really like Taradale - it is a nice suburb and has a decent main street with shops, cafes. The Taradale high school also has a really good reputation - it is a co-ed school, (don't know whether same-sex or co-ed is an issue for you?).

I don't really know much about Hastings, but from what I have seen Napier has more bars/shops/cafes and has the beautiful waterfront with it's walking and cycleways.

Havelock North is a very picturesque town and also has good shopping. I've heard the primary school/s are very good there too, but ultimately it didn't appeal to us. 

We rented when we first arrived and it is a really good way to get to know the area without committing. All in all, the areas mentioned all seem pleasant and offer different things, so it depends what appeals to you. There are some areas I wouldn't consider, but none that have been mentioned here.

Best of luck with the move - let us know when you arrive - our kids are similar ages, perhaps we could meet up?


----------



## DebbieM

Aries25 said:


> We moved to Hawkes Bay from Australia late last year with our two children and have worked through similar questions. We have settled in Napier on the hill and really love it. As mentioned, it has lovely views, is close to the city and has access to good schools. We love character homes and the hill is one of the older parts of town. Parking can be an issue here and some of the streets are very steep, but if older town charm appeals it is wonderful. Additionally, it is very close to Ahuriri, which has it's own local shops, cafes etc, and some great bars and eateries on the water.
> 
> The primary schools are great - we looked at Port Ahuriri and Napier Central and both really impressed us. There is an intermediate school from year 7 and then Napier Girls and Napier Boys High Schools. Both the high schools have a good reputation and great facilities. You need to live in the catchment area for both these high schools - their websites have a map of the catchment.
> 
> A lot of locals really like Taradale - it is a nice suburb and has a decent main street with shops, cafes. The Taradale high school also has a really good reputation - it is a co-ed school, (don't know whether same-sex or co-ed is an issue for you?).
> 
> I don't really know much about Hastings, but from what I have seen Napier has more bars/shops/cafes and has the beautiful waterfront with it's walking and cycleways.
> 
> Havelock North is a very picturesque town and also has good shopping. I've heard the primary school/s are very good there too, but ultimately it didn't appeal to us.
> 
> We rented when we first arrived and it is a really good way to get to know the area without committing. All in all, the areas mentioned all seem pleasant and offer different things, so it depends what appeals to you. There are some areas I wouldn't consider, but none that have been mentioned here.
> 
> Best of luck with the move - let us know when you arrive - our kids are similar ages, perhaps we could meet up?


Hi, sorry about delay in replying...we are currently in SA before our move to NZ...lots to take care of before we leave! We have decided to live in Havelock North initiallly. We will just be renting for now so that gives us time to make a final decision before we buy. We arrive on 10th June...would be great to meet up! Internet access will be limited between now and then but will go on when I can


----------



## Checkin

Nice if you moved to Napier

Hi, I live in Auckland but was born and raised in Napier. There are many good places in Napier especially Taradale, Greenmeadows, Napier Hill for the likes. Many if not most suburbs in Napier are on the above average side in terms of comfort of living so its pretty hard to find reasons to run it down apart from a couple suburbs lets say like Maraenui and pockets around that area. I have many family/friends all over napier from Taradale, Maraenui, West Shore ect, and everyone likes the feel of Napier itself and is proud of it. People who visit napier from Auckland for the first time, always tells me how pretty and nice napier is and how hot it gets in summer. I have freinds/family in Hastings as well, they like hastings as its their home and there are some good parts of hastings too. But Napier puts many other regional cities to shame in terms of looks, and outsiders tell me this as well, so Im not being bias here. It also puts many auckland suburbs to shame.

Havelock in Hastings has good schools and a community feel, very similar to Taradale in Napier. Though Havelock seems too small as its really the only very nice place in Hastings and havelocks too far from anything and since its a village you cant really branch out into a nice city and suburbs as you can between Taradale and Napier. The Taradale schools have a high standard as I lived and went to school there. most primary schools in napier are good. Both cities has really good bording schools that has good reputations. Hastings area seems to have more variety of jobs, but the closeness of Napier and Hastings, alot travels between the both and work in each others city anyway.

When it comes to international or local events, hastings has some good ones, like the races or the very large Hawkes Bay show, but napier seems to pip hastings in this arena as there seems to be more e.g. napier has the mission estate concerts, rugby and cricket matches, basket ball, soccer, large home shows, boat shows ect. In saying that, weather you live in one or the other city most people just make the short travel to visit that event anyway, thats the benefit of each city being close. Napier has the main regional stadium and tertiary study for school leavers called EIT.

* * * * * * * But when it comes to "concentration", napier seems to have a higher concentration of better schooling and safety feel (not that any place is perfect) and many cafes/bars and more nightclubs especially the city and Ahuriri. Many people from Hastings travels to Napier for night life and days out in the sun by the beach or in town. And your not far from water. Though theres nice beaches past Hastings/Havelock e.g. ocean beach, but thats if your willing to take a drive out there. Napier has great relaxed suburbs as well, like jervoistown, sugar loaf, poraiti and many taradale suburbs.

Its much nicer to walk around Napier city which includes great landscaped streets, cafes and the beach is just there (even though its just stones and not sand on the city side). Hastings lacks on the cafe front and any city views to anything. But you can see Te Mata peak from hastings city, which is actually good to go up and visit. Hastings needs a big square or manmade lake in town to really lift the city atmosphere and vibe, that would be great if hastings had something like this as their town is just a square grid right now with again nothing to look at, however their architecture is good, spanish style with hanging gardens, but thats it. Down side is both cities dont have any major malls only tiny walk throughs, then again both cities are nice and sunny compared to most other nz cities so why need malls. 

amalgamation, like greater Auckland recently the Hastings council (especially hastings mayor) wants both Napier and Hastings councils to join as one city. Most people in Hastings are happy to be one city with Napier, but this is vastly different to what Napier wants. The majority of napier wants to be its self. This debate has been going on for decades but brought up again especially since what happened to Auckland. There are many reasons why Napier wants to be napier only. but I do see the benefit in Amalgamation which could lead to a even better economy for a one Hawkes Bay city. And thats the benifit napier residents see if it were to be amalgamated and the only reason they would be for amalgamation 

****** check this link from a reporter at the main regional paper Hawkes Bay today. since I cant add links yet, copy and paste the below in google and click the hawkes bay today link homeward bound with little joy (should be the first link)

copy paste to google "Mark Story homeward bound with little joy"

* * * ps my views are my own and what Ive learnt and wow just realised how much i wrote, so please do your own research, as it depends what you want to take out from each city will determine on the best place for you to live, as hastings has the potential to be a greater city than what it is, and its up to them to make it happen, and they have nice fruit!, thanks

by the way welcome to nz where ever you go :clap2:


----------



## DebbieM

Checkin said:


> Nice if you moved to Napier
> 
> Hi, I live in Auckland but was born and raised in Napier. There are many good places in Napier especially Taradale, Greenmeadows, Napier Hill for the likes. Many if not most suburbs in Napier are on the above average side in terms of comfort of living so its pretty hard to find reasons to run it down apart from a couple suburbs lets say like Maraenui and pockets around that area. I have many family/friends all over napier from Taradale, Maraenui, West Shore ect, and everyone likes the feel of Napier itself and is proud of it. People who visit napier from Auckland for the first time, always tells me how pretty and nice napier is and how hot it gets in summer. I have freinds/family in Hastings as well, they like hastings as its their home and there are some good parts of hastings too. But Napier puts many other regional cities to shame in terms of looks, and outsiders tell me this as well, so Im not being bias here. It also puts many auckland suburbs to shame.
> 
> Havelock in Hastings has good schools and a community feel, very similar to Taradale in Napier. Though Havelock seems too small as its really the only very nice place in Hastings and havelocks too far from anything and since its a village you cant really branch out into a nice city and suburbs as you can between Taradale and Napier. The Taradale schools have a high standard as I lived and went to school there. most primary schools in napier are good. Both cities has really good bording schools that has good reputations. Hastings area seems to have more variety of jobs, but the closeness of Napier and Hastings, alot travels between the both and work in each others city anyway.
> 
> When it comes to international or local events, hastings has some good ones, like the races or the very large Hawkes Bay show, but napier seems to pip hastings in this arena as there seems to be more e.g. napier has the mission estate concerts, rugby and cricket matches, basket ball, soccer, large home shows, boat shows ect. In saying that, weather you live in one or the other city most people just make the short travel to visit that event anyway, thats the benefit of each city being close. Napier has the main regional stadium and tertiary study for school leavers called EIT.
> 
> * * * * * * * But when it comes to "concentration", napier seems to have a higher concentration of better schooling and safety feel (not that any place is perfect) and many cafes/bars and more nightclubs especially the city and Ahuriri. Many people from Hastings travels to Napier for night life and days out in the sun by the beach or in town. And your not far from water. Though theres nice beaches past Hastings/Havelock e.g. ocean beach, but thats if your willing to take a drive out there. Napier has great relaxed suburbs as well, like jervoistown, sugar loaf, poraiti and many taradale suburbs.
> 
> Its much nicer to walk around Napier city which includes great landscaped streets, cafes and the beach is just there (even though its just stones and not sand on the city side). Hastings lacks on the cafe front and any city views to anything. But you can see Te Mata peak from hastings city, which is actually good to go up and visit. Hastings needs a big square or manmade lake in town to really lift the city atmosphere and vibe, that would be great if hastings had something like this as their town is just a square grid right now with again nothing to look at, however their architecture is good, spanish style with hanging gardens, but thats it. Down side is both cities dont have any major malls only tiny walk throughs, then again both cities are nice and sunny compared to most other nz cities so why need malls.
> 
> amalgamation, like greater Auckland recently the Hastings council (especially hastings mayor) wants both Napier and Hastings councils to join as one city. Most people in Hastings are happy to be one city with Napier, but this is vastly different to what Napier wants. The majority of napier wants to be its self. This debate has been going on for decades but brought up again especially since what happened to Auckland. There are many reasons why Napier wants to be napier only. but I do see the benefit in Amalgamation which could lead to a even better economy for a one Hawkes Bay city. And thats the benifit napier residents see if it were to be amalgamated and the only reason they would be for amalgamation
> 
> ****** check this link from a reporter at the main regional paper Hawkes Bay today. since I cant add links yet, copy and paste the below in google and click the hawkes bay today link homeward bound with little joy (should be the first link)
> 
> copy paste to google "Mark Story homeward bound with little joy"
> 
> * * * ps my views are my own and what Ive learnt and wow just realised how much i wrote, so please do your own research, as it depends what you want to take out from each city will determine on the best place for you to live, as hastings has the potential to be a greater city than what it is, and its up to them to make it happen, and they have nice fruit!, thanks
> 
> by the way welcome to nz where ever you go :clap2:


Hi, thanks so much for all that info!! It is a tough decision to make until you are actually there and can see for yourself. I am really looking forward to arriving next week...we are going to enjoy exploring both Hastings and Napier before we make a final decision on where to buy. Thanks to all who have given advice!


----------



## DebbieM

Aries25 said:


> We moved to Hawkes Bay from Australia late last year with our two children and have worked through similar questions. We have settled in Napier on the hill and really love it. As mentioned, it has lovely views, is close to the city and has access to good schools. We love character homes and the hill is one of the older parts of town. Parking can be an issue here and some of the streets are very steep, but if older town charm appeals it is wonderful. Additionally, it is very close to Ahuriri, which has it's own local shops, cafes etc, and some great bars and eateries on the water.
> 
> The primary schools are great - we looked at Port Ahuriri and Napier Central and both really impressed us. There is an intermediate school from year 7 and then Napier Girls and Napier Boys High Schools. Both the high schools have a good reputation and great facilities. You need to live in the catchment area for both these high schools - their websites have a map of the catchment.
> 
> A lot of locals really like Taradale - it is a nice suburb and has a decent main street with shops, cafes. The Taradale high school also has a really good reputation - it is a co-ed school, (don't know whether same-sex or co-ed is an issue for you?).
> 
> I don't really know much about Hastings, but from what I have seen Napier has more bars/shops/cafes and has the beautiful waterfront with it's walking and cycleways.
> 
> Havelock North is a very picturesque town and also has good shopping. I've heard the primary school/s are very good there too, but ultimately it didn't appeal to us.
> 
> We rented when we first arrived and it is a really good way to get to know the area without committing. All in all, the areas mentioned all seem pleasant and offer different things, so it depends what appeals to you. There are some areas I wouldn't consider, but none that have been mentioned here.
> 
> Best of luck with the move - let us know when you arrive - our kids are similar ages, perhaps we could meet up?


Hi, sorry about late reply! Thanks for all the info...we decided to go with Havelock North. Been here almost 2 weeks and love the area! The children started school on Monday and so far its all good  I really think we have made the right decision as far as location is concerned, but I can see how Napier would have more appeal to some people. We have driven up a few times and it looks lovely as well! Many thanks to all who replied to my question 
It is great to finally be here!!


----------



## anski

DebbieM said:


> Hi, sorry about late reply! Thanks for all the info...we decided to go with Havelock North. Been here almost 2 weeks and love the area! The children started school on Monday and so far its all good  I really think we have made the right decision as far as location is concerned, but I can see how Napier would have more appeal to some people. We have driven up a few times and it looks lovely as well! Many thanks to all who replied to my question
> It is great to finally be here!!


Hi & welcome to New Zealand.

I think you made a great decision.

From time to time pop back & let us know how you are getting on.

Always good to hear new arrivals experiences whether they are good or bad.


----------



## Aries25

Hi Debbie and welcome to Hawkes Bay! Hope you are all settling in and enjoying Havelock. Once you feel settled it would be great to meet up. We have 11 year old twins, so we could sort out something family friendly. Look forward to hearing from you!
Angela


----------



## DebbieM

anski said:


> Hi & welcome to New Zealand.
> 
> I think you made a great decision.
> 
> From time to time pop back & let us know how you are getting on.
> 
> Always good to hear new arrivals experiences whether they are good or bad.


Thanks so much Anski! We are loving Havelock North  The children have settled in well and have made lots of friends. No complaints about the school either! Our container arrived from Oman, and was delivered to us with no problems. Can recommend NZ Van Lines...very professional, kept in contact with us regarding arrival dates etc, and the two guys who unloaded everything were fantastic. We have a second smaller shipment coming from SA, this time with a different company. Will let you know if they are as good. So far everything has gone incredibly well...onwards and upwards!


----------



## DebbieM

Aries25 said:


> Hi Debbie and welcome to Hawkes Bay! Hope you are all settling in and enjoying Havelock. Once you feel settled it would be great to meet up. We have 11 year old twins, so we could sort out something family friendly. Look forward to hearing from you!
> Angela


Hi Angela, sounds great! I will send you a message with my contact details.
Debbie


----------



## DebbieM

Aries25 said:


> Hi Debbie and welcome to Hawkes Bay! Hope you are all settling in and enjoying Havelock. Once you feel settled it would be great to meet up. We have 11 year old twins, so we could sort out something family friendly. Look forward to hearing from you!
> Angela


Angela it says you can't receive messages on here, my email is _[email address removed]_


----------



## topcat83

Sorry Debbie we don't allow private email addresses on public posts.
Once Angela has made 5 posts you can PM her


----------



## DebbieM

topcat83 said:


> Sorry Debbie we don't allow private email addresses on public posts.
> Once Angela has made 5 posts you can PM her


No prob, sorry!!


----------



## padavio72

DebbieM said:


> Hi all
> I have been reading through posts this morning trying to find out a bit more about these two cities as far as schools, suburbs etc are concerned. My husband has accepted a job in Hastings, but we have been advised by a few people to rather live in Napier and commute. We are a family of 5...kids are 7, 9 and 11 (in Sept) so we are looking for an area where there will be good schools for all 3 (I know they will be at the same school initially), and affordable houses (just 1 income for now). Any places to avoid? I would really appreciate any advice. We are arriving early June so not too long to go! Many thanks


Hi,
I personally prefer Napier, but there is not much difference between the two. I live in Taradale, which is really nice, and travel to Hastings to work, it's only a ten minute drive. Schools in Taradale are very good, but the fees for Taradale high school are expensive.
When we first arrived here we were told to stay clear of Flaxmere in Hastings, but I work with quite a few people from there and they're all nice people. 
Have you actually arrived in NZ yet?


----------



## DebbieM

padavio72 said:


> Hi,
> I personally prefer Napier, but there is not much difference between the two. I live in Taradale, which is really nice, and travel to Hastings to work, it's only a ten minute drive. Schools in Taradale are very good, but the fees for Taradale high school are expensive.
> When we first arrived here we were told to stay clear of Flaxmere in Hastings, but I work with quite a few people from there and they're all nice people.
> Have you actually arrived in NZ yet?


Hi, we have been here 6 weeks now. We opted for Havelock North and so far we are really enjoying the area. The school the children are going to seems to have been a good choice as well. I have heard only good things about Taradale


----------



## Nolwenn

I know this post is a few years old but we're moving from Auckland to hawke's bay and we're looking into havelock North. Do you mind me asking which school you went for and if you're still loving it ?


----------



## juniper

I'd be really interested in anyone's experience of schools in Havelock North, or Hastings, too! We have a possible relocation with husband's job from Christchurch to Hastings, so I'm trying to get an ideas of areas and schools in case we do go. I have 2 children in primary school and 2 preschoolers. Are your children in primary school Nolwenn?


----------



## Nolwenn

Yea they are. Year 1 and year 3. Currently in a catholic school but happy to look into any school.


----------



## juniper

Very similar age to my two eldest then, they are yr 0 and 2 (5yrs and 7yrs old). They are in a lovely school at the moment which does make me reluctant to move, so would be great to hear about the schools in Hawkes Bay. 

If we do end up moving that way maybe we could meet up?


----------

